# When is cd3?



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi All

Wonder if you could give me the benefit of some of your wisdom.

I have to start taking the pill on cd3, but which day is number 3.

AF showed up last night (   pinkish around 5, red by 7.30  ) , but i had been sat in bed all day with a poorly foot, so no help from gravity to get things going !

So do I start counting today, as AF arrived after noon yesterday, or from yesterday as that was when I had first red blood  

Thank you in advance

Sarah x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Sarah

Today is CD1 for you honey

So CD3 will be thursday

Wishing u lots of luck

How long are u on the pill for

Em


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Em

Thanks for your speedy reply.

Not sure how long I will be on the pill for - I'm not starting tx until after xmas but I have a long cycle (42 days) so they wanted to "take control" as soon as they could.

I will start taking the pill on Thursday and stay on it until I, and my recipient, are ready to start Tx. I'm a bit worried that I haven't heard about a recipient yet, but keep thinking they are proably not rushing with xmas being in the way - if I haven't heard in a week or so I will give them a ring to see how things are going.

Its just so nice to be finally "doing" something - even if it does feel a bit like a backwards step lol

Thanks again for your advice

Sarah xx


----------

